# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Agronegocios internet empresa

## Bruno Cillóniz

**Por Norma Rojas Marroquin*   
Casi un tercio de la población alfabeta del Perú ya es usuario de internet. Ocho millones de personas ingresan a la red para buscar información, comunicarse con otras personas, hacer negocios, distraerse, leer noticias, escribir, bloggear, enamorar, comprar, vender, opinar, mirar, oir, etc. 
Las redes sociales son lo último y no son patrimonio sólo de los adolescentes y universitarios. El sentido utilitario de apodera de estas comunidades y lo que antes servía para encontrar compañeros de promoción del colegio o la facultad, hoy sirve para globalizar los contactos de negocios. 
Aún así es sorprendente ver como muchas grandes y medianas empresas en el Perú no saben aprovechar estos recursos que, dicho sea de paso, son gratuitos, y, a la manera tradicional siguen desarrollando su marketing por las vías más convencionales y caras. 
Ni siquiera prestan atención a sus páginas web. Las hay horrorosas y las hay demasiado hermosas. Muchos no entienden que sólo nos enteraremos de la estética de su web cuando entremos a ellas, de manera que la estética no sirve “para” llegar. (Las webs no son revistas que se exhiban en un kiosko). Y si hemos llegado a alguna ha sido (las mayoría de las veces) porque hemos puesto el nombre de la empresa o de un producto que venden en el buscador. Ojo, el buscador... 
Muchas pequeñas empresas ya se encaminan y han aprendido la importancia de tener una web, pero cometen el error de encargársela periódicamente a un webmaster que no le informa de las estadísticas de visitas, procedencia de estas, interés de sus visitantes, el producto o servicio que buscaban cuando ingresaron, cómo y por qué llegaron a la web, etc. desaprovechando, por desconocimiento, esta enorme herramienta de ventas disponible las 24 horas del día, todos los días del año. 
Escribir en google: *uva red globe Perú* nos llevará a todas las webs que contengan esas palabras, más aún cuando, gracias a la utilización de palabras claves, logramos posicionar nuestra web en los primeros lugares de los resultados de búsquedas. Nos consta que muchas empresas desconocen esto y/o que no le prestan la menor importancia ya que, ocupados como están en sus campañas publicitarias “en los diarios más leídos” delegan el manejo de la web a los encargados de sistemas con lo cual nos encontramos que la última actualización la hicieron en el año 2006, por decir algo. 
Otro punto. Los formularios de “consultas” o “contactos” cuando no son respondidos nunca, por las mismas razones antes señaladas, dan una idea de abandono de la web que desanima al visitante o le lleva a preguntar “¿aún existirá esta empresa?” 
En internet las cosas son claras: se sabe cuántos visitantes se tiene o no se tiene. ¿ Le han hablado de las estadísticas de su web? ¿Sabe cuántas visitas tuvo ayer, la semana pasada o el mes pasado?.  
Cuando alguien necesita algo, desde saber si una palabra se escribe con s o con z , o comprar una casa, la primera solución a la mano es buscar en internet. ¿Ha tomado en cuenta cuántas veces al día hace Ud. esto? 
En *www.agronegociosperu.org* una de nuestras páginas más vistas es Oportunidades de Negocios. Diariamente depositan alli sus ofertas y demandas nuestros lectores no sólo del Perú, también de otros países, y la ventaja es que al colgar allí su mensaje, no sólo se quedará en nuestro portal y lo verán nuestros visitantes sino que pasará a formar parte de la amplia, inmensa información que ofrece internet y que estará disponible para cuantos lo soliciten a través de un buscador, multiplicando geométricamente el potencial de su mensaje o aviso. 
Los agronegocios de hoy en el Perú no pueden seguir de espaldas a esta realidad. La manera más eficiente de vender, comprar o encontrar algo es focalizando dentro de la inmensidad y eso lo hacemos decenas de veces al día cuando hacemos uso de los buscadores como Google. Lo importante es estar en el otro lado... en la lista de resultados. Su empresa ¿ya está?.  *Fuente: Agronegociosperu.org*Temas similares: SEMINARIO GRATUITO: VENTAS SEGURAS POR INTERNET PARA PYMES Seminario Gratuito : Expande tu negocio por internet Manejo de gallinas ponedoras por Internet Artículo: Un total de 130 comunidades rurales será conectado a Internet Exportadores podrán realizar trámites de devolución del IGV por Internet

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Me permito opinar sobre este tema, ya que es un campo en el que me desenvuelvo mucho mejor. 
Primero que nada felicitar a la autora del artículo, pues coincido totalmente con ella en que Internet es hoy en día una de las herramientas de ventas más importantes y eficientes del mundo, y que muchas empresas peruanas descuidan este aspecto de vital importancia en la comercialización de sus productos y servicios. 
Para ser más puntual, creo incluso que es de especial importancia en el tema agropecuario, ya que estamos hablando de alimentos y productos básicos que consume *"todo el mundo"*. Es por ello que estar en Internet es tan importante: para que estés a la vista de "*todo el mundo"*. 
Pero como bien dice el artículo, no basta con estar en Internet. Hay que dedicar un esfuerzo especial para manetener las páginas webs de nuestras empresas actualizadas, para tratar de ofrecer un mejor servicio al cliente mediante éstas, o para mantener la presencia de nuestra marca en la mente de los consumidores o clientes con una buena imagen, claro está... pero tenemos que hacerlo, por el bien de nuestro negocio. 
Yo siempre recuerdo una frase que tiene que ver con mi carrera y que la comparto con ustedes: _"Si no te conocen, no te consumen.";_ o en otras palabras, _"Nadie compra lo que NO conoce."_ Por eso es tan importante la publicidad y los medios masivos como Internet, que a un muy bajo costo, te permite llegar a miles -o millones- de posibles compradores.  
Además no olviden esto; *las compras por internet son una realidad* y el que no pueda ofrecer en un futuro cercano una opción de compra rápida, segura, y cómoda al cliente, seguro perderá la oportunidad de concretar un negocio con esa persona. 
Tengo la impresión que el agricultor peruano sigue muy pegado al campo o a la chacra; y hoy en día, es importante que los negocios agrícolas del país dediquen un poco más de tiempo al tema de la comercialización... y en ese sentido se están olvidando del poder que tiene Internet. 
En ese sentido, no sólo les recomendamos cuidar sus portales con dedicación, sino les recomendamos también sacarle provecho a los portales que están al servicio del agricultor, como son *AgroFórum.pe* o *Agronegociosperu.org*. 
Publiquen sus avisos ofreciendo sus productos o servicios, hagan consultas, respondan las dudas de los demás, den a conocer sus campos mediante fotos o videos, suban sus eventos, opinen, critiquen, feliciten, busquen trabajadores u ofrézcanse como tales; que juntos podemos hacer que la agricultura en su conjunto avance. 
La agricultura del Perú tiene mucho para crecer y creo que *AgroFórum.pe* es una herramienta muy útil para el sector, pero depende más de ustedes mismos -los agricultores- que de mí, el hacer que verderamente se convierta en la herramienta que pienso puede ser. 
En resumen; cuiden bien sus páginas webs y utilicen las que están al servicio del agricultor para sacar adelante la agricultura del país y sus respectivos negocios. 
Saludos  :Wink:

----------

